# Seattle WA metal/hard rock show



## Baelzebeard (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi everybody, my band Stricken gets to play our first live show in over a year and a half. I'm excited and nervous, but really ready to get back out there. We wrote new material during our downtime, and will debut one of our new songs.


Anyways, details:

8-21-21, doors at 7:30, we play first at 8:00

Location: El Corazon in Seattle.

https://wl.seetickets.us/event/Reverend-Bear/440021?afflky=ElCorazon


The other bands are distinctly different than us. We are a doom/black metal band, and the others are hard rock, power metal, and stoner rock,(all local) so it's a kind of weird bill, but we'll rock our hardest nonetheless.


Here's a cool video we got from an artist who did some work for us. If you like, come down and support local rock/metal.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 1, 2021)

are you guys native to Seattle or was this a tour stop? Im about an hour south of Seattle


----------



## Baelzebeard (Oct 1, 2021)

We're based out of the Seattle area.

We won't really be touring as we're all married/fully time job kinda guys. But we love playing out as much as time allows.

I'll keep posting when we have a show in case anybody wants to come out. Always game to chat gear too.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 4, 2021)

Baelzebeard said:


> We're based out of the Seattle area.
> 
> We won't really be touring as we're all married/fully time job kinda guys. But we love playing out as much as time allows.
> 
> I'll keep posting when we have a show in case anybody wants to come out. Always game to chat gear too.




i know exactly what you mean, my job sends me to a diff state nearly each week so its tough. ill keep my eyes open in case you guys have something pop up


----------



## Baelzebeard (Nov 17, 2021)

We're playing a show in Tacoma at the Plaid Pig this Saturday if anybody wants to check out some live Doom.
https://m.facebook.com/events/23407...","action_history":"null"}&aref=3&__tn__=HH-R
Bring earplugs.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 17, 2021)

Hey dude, DM me. I'm the guitarist/vocalist of Self-Deprecator and we've been fairly active lately in Seattle. Always looking to play shows with other local bands! https://self-deprecator.bandcamp.com/album/functional-human-ep


----------



## Baelzebeard (Mar 18, 2022)

We are playing a show on the 30th. Come on out if you got nothing else to do.
Funhouse (Seattle), 8pm, Mar 30, 2022


----------



## Baelzebeard (Nov 13, 2022)

Hi again,
We're playing a show at Substation in Seattle/Fremont on Nov.26 7pm if you want some post Turkey day entertainment.


----------

